# French Dip's Originator Turns 100 Years Old



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2008)

Phillipe's Original turned 100 years old. This restaurant was the inventor of the French Dip sandwhich. It is SO GOOD there! 

For those of you in Southern California- please send me a sandwich for Phillipe's birthday! 

Here are some pics from the celebration!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 8, 2008)

Just made them for my family Monday night! Yummy! And 100yrs old too!

Of course around here, we call em' Freedom Dips!


----------



## TimV (Oct 8, 2008)

> Of course around here, we call em' Freedom Dips!



Is that because we wouldn't have gotten our freedom if it weren't for the French, and you named that dish in honor of the 600 French soldiers who died for our freedom and are still buried here, or is it one of those FOX NEWS deals?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 8, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm....sandwich. [drool..........]


----------

